# Marriott Vacation Club Offer



## rjmill89 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was called today from Marriott and asked if I wanted to deposit $99 for a four day three night stay at tweleve different Marriott Properties.  Now I have to state I am a new owner and tried to get a complete explanation about what I was being offered.  I finally heard the guy on the phone state I would have to attend a 90 min. informational presentation on points etc.  I would emagine this is another time share presentation that will atttempt to get more money out of me.  Has anyone taken Marriott up on this offer and is the 90 min I have to spend worth going to these properties?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 11, 2015)

Marriott offers an "explorer" package. (generally a four night stay for about $900). All these packages require that you attend a sales presentation. Since the main thing Marriott sells now are MVC pts,  that is what the  presentation  will be on.  

For some properties, the 4 nights at $900 is worth the price.  

For you to be offered a 3 night stay at $100 sounds like you are being offered something a little different than an "explorer" package but at a great price.


----------



## enma (Jan 11, 2015)

We got a phone call from Marriott and they offered us 3 nights in a 1 bedroom unit for $99 at Marriott Grand Chateau. We were told that one bedroom was for current owners, studio for non-owners (asked). The funny thing is that we are already (week) owners at Grand Chateau. I know this will be a point presentation. We took the offer and DH and I are going in few weeks. Got a cheap airfare, too, so it will be a nice getaway even though we need to sit thru the painful presentation.


----------



## rjmill89 (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the exact same phone call I got.  They put me down for the Las Vegas Grand Chateau for three nights at $99 but stated there were eleven other properties I could switch to @ $199 for three nights with no additional cost to make the change.  The 90 min presentation was of course my only objection but they named that nice place @ Newport Beach that I think we may try and reserve.  They told me we have six months to use this vacation.


----------



## mapper (Jan 12, 2015)

rjmill89 said:


> I was called today from Marriott and asked if I wanted to deposit $99 for a four day three night stay at tweleve different Marriott Properties.  Now I have to state I am a new owner and tried to get a complete explanation about what I was being offered.  I finally heard the guy on the phone state I would have to attend a 90 min. informational presentation on points etc.  I would emagine this is another time share presentation that will atttempt to get more money out of me.  Has anyone taken Marriott up on this offer and is the 90 min I have to spend worth going to these properties?



I am an owner at the Marriott Grand Chateau and attended the 90 minute presentation. If you do the morning one, you will receive a Continental Style breakfast before the presentation.  For those that signed up, I hope you will get a wonderfully informative sales consultant named "Q". She is very congenial, not scary at all, and really helped educate me on a few things.  I had not realized all the benefits my Platinum ownership offered. 

I did not feel pressured and wish that I could have taken the upgrade but I am selling this one because I own 7 other timeshares and with only 1 child left at home, do not vacation every month now. $99.00 to stay at a Marriott for 3 days is a really good deal, especially when it is a Marriott Resort!

Diana


----------



## bazzap (Jan 12, 2015)

mapper said:


> I am an owner at the Marriott Grand Chateau and attended the 90 minute presentation. If you do the morning one, you will receive a Continental Style breakfast before the presentation.  For those that signed up, I hope you will get a wonderfully informative sales consultant named "Q". She is very congenial, not scary at all, and really helped educate me on a few things.  I had not realized all the benefits my Platinum ownership offered.
> 
> I did not feel pressured and wish that I could have taken the upgrade but I am selling this one because I own 7 other timeshares and with only 1 child left at home, do not vacation every month now. $99.00 to stay at a Marriott for 3 days is a really good deal, especially when it is a Marriott Resort!
> 
> Diana


Diana

I am intrigued - you mention "all the benefits my Platinum ownership offered"
May I ask which "Platinum" you are referring to?
If it is the Platinum week you own at Grand Chateau, we own one too but all weeks at Grand Chateau are Platinum except the New Year week.
I don't know of any special benefits?


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 12, 2015)

good evening....

mapper...

please define "Platinum Membership".... s it MR rewards Platinum.  DC membership is Premier or Premier Plus.  Do you own a week in Platinum season....


----------



## rjmill89 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, I finally got the list of the other eleven resorts they are offering on this great Marriott Vacation Club Offer.  I was told on the phone that the other eleven would cost another $100.  What a big fat lie that was.  I got the list and all of the resorts go for $499 to $699 extra for three nights.  When I got that email I wrote back stating what a great way to do business.  Especially for a new timeshare owner.  I expressed how I was going to spread the word how Marriott treats their new owners by doing the old "Switch and Bait" tactics.  What a lousy outfit.  I should know better that its ALL ABOUT THE MONEY.....


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 12, 2015)

rjmill89 said:


> Well, I finally got the list of the other eleven resorts they are offering on this great Marriott Vacation Club Offer.  I was told on the phone that the other eleven would cost another $100.  What a big fat lie that was.  I got the list and all of the resorts go for $499 to $699 extra for three nights.  When I got that email I wrote back stating what a great way to do business.  Especially for a new timeshare owner.  I expressed how I was going to spread the word how Marriott treats their new owners by doing the old "Switch and Bait" tactics.  What a lousy outfit.  I should know better that its ALL ABOUT THE MONEY.....



They likely have lots of inventory in Vegas....other places, not so much.  The bottom line is...they are not trying to give you something nice, they are trying to separate you from your money to buy more points.


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2015)

I did this type of deal a few months ago--got called as M rewards member. It was for $199 down and then either $200-400 extra, depending on where we went for 3 nights. We only wanted Newport Villas in Calif for a certain check in date. I said I would only do it if I could be guaranteed that check in day (we were planning to be in CA during that time anyway). M came thru, 2BR Newport coast for our dates in July. I paid $599 total.  Worth at least $600 to me, as we wanted that area and have 6 people traveling!  Not buying points, but don't mind the Marriott sales pitch.  Elaine


----------



## gmarine (Jan 12, 2015)

I got an offer back in December. Ended up with a fantastic deal with 5 nights in the beginning of August at Surfwatch in Hilton Head for $849.


----------



## cgards (Jan 12, 2015)

Got one of these calls in late 2013. Booked three nights at Grande Ocean on Hilton Head last December for $199. Did an early morning presentation at Surfwatch and politely declined the offer for more points. Completely worth the money in my opinion. Had a great ocean view room and enjoyed the property so much we went back this past Christmas week on points for four nights.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is an email I received last Wed. from a Marriott vacation planner. It states that it is for NON-owners, so I don't know why they sent it to us.  At first glance, you think it costs $199, but it's *a small deposit* of $199.  I don't know what the actual cost is:

This is Wayne Thrift from Marriott Vacation Club’s Owner Referral Department, this special offer is due to expire on January 14, 2015.   I would just like to share with you some exciting promotional offers to vacation with us. We are currently offering 13 different destinations for Non-Owners Registering for the promotion with a small deposit of $199.  This deposit awards you a complementary Vacation Planner who will help finalize all the travel arrangements and a Vacation Voucher that is good for 12 months. As long as you give a 30 day notice, you may cancel or re-schedule your trip to better accommodate your traveling needs, and even change destinations as many times as you like at no additional cost. 

Here is the list of destinations that are available to you right now:

·         Resort Overview - Aruba Surf Club (Palm Beaches, Aruba)         

·         Resort Overview - Canyon Villas (Phoenix, Arizona)        

·         Resort Overview - Grand Chateau (Las Vegas, Nevada)  

·         Resort Overview - Grande Vista (Orlando, Florida)          

·         Resort Overview - Ko Olina Beach Club (Oahu, Hawaii)   

·         Resort Overview - Maui Ocean Club (Maui, Hawaii)         

·         Resort Overview - Newport Coast Villas (Newport, California)      

·         Resort Overview - Ocean Pointe (The Palm Beaches, Florida)

·         Resort Overview - Ocean Watch (Myrtle Beach, South Carolina)  

·         Resort Overview - Shadow Ridge (Palm Desert, California)         

·         Resort Overview - Surf Watch (Hilton Head, South Carolina)       

·         Resort Overview - Kauai Beach Club (Kauai, Hawaii)

·         Resort Overview – Frenchman’s Reef (St. Thomas, Virgin Islands)

Vacation Packages start with a 3, 4, or 5 night stay, and you can add on additional nights if desired, and some packages are already priced for $199 for the entire stay.

*Prices subject to change based on availability and time of purchase*

I look forward to speaking with you soon, and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 12, 2015)

NboroGirl said:


> Here is an email I received last Wed. from a Marriott vacation planner. It states that it is for NON-owners, so I don't know why they sent it to us.  At first glance, you think it costs $199, but it's *a small deposit* of $199.  I don't know what the actual cost is:
> 
> This is Wayne Thrift from Marriott Vacation Club’s Owner Referral Department, this special offer is due to expire on January 14, 2015.   I would just like to share with you some exciting promotional offers to vacation with us. We are currently offering 13 different destinations for Non-Owners Registering for the promotion with a small deposit of $199.  This deposit awards you a complementary Vacation Planner who will help finalize all the travel arrangements and a Vacation Voucher that is good for 12 months. As long as you give a 30 day notice, you may cancel or re-schedule your trip to better accommodate your traveling needs, and even change destinations as many times as you like at no additional cost.
> 
> ...



I am curious as to which locations and which dates - yes the $199 is a downpayment and then they charge the balance over 8 months to a credit card. It is not $199 for the trip.  I was just offered an encore package for those same properties for varying pricing depending on location and time of year. I will look for that paper and post those options and see if this is similar deal.


----------



## rjmill89 (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is the followup email I received just today.......I was charged $99 as a deposit and can go to Las Vegas for that price....depending if I stay on a Saturday night...


Dear Family,
First, congratulations on being one of the owners selected for this special promotion.  As a valued Marriott Vacation Club® Owner, we invite you to enjoy a unique opportunity to get away to:

FLORIDA

Grande Vista, Orlando
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 1 Bedroom Villa $199 
(Additional nights are based on availability)

Oceana Palms, The Palm Beaches
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 2 Bedroom Villa $449
(Additional nights are based on availability)

Beachplace Towers, Ft Lauderdale
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 2 Bedroom Villa $399
(Additional nights are based on availability)

SOUTH CAROLINA

Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head Island
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 2 Bedroom Villa $499
(Additional nights are based on availability)

Ocean Watch, Myrtle Beach
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 2 Bedroom Villa $299
Price includes 2 greens fees
(Additional nights are based on availability)


NEVADA

Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
4 Days/ 3 Nights, 1 Bedroom Villa
$199 Wed-Fri Arrivals, $99 Sat-Tues  Arrivals
(Additional nights are based on availability)



CALIFORNIA
Newport Coast Villas, Newport Beach
4 Days/ 3 Night, 2 Bedroom Villa $599
(Additional nights are based on availability)

Timber Lodge, Lake Tahoe
4 Days / 3 Nights, 1 Bedroom Villa $299
(No additional nights available)

ARIZONA

Canyon Villas, Phoenix, AZ
4 Days / 3 Nights, 1 Bedroom Villa $299
(Additional nights are based on availability)

HAWAII 

Ko’Olina Beach Club, Oahu, HI
6 Days / 4 Nights, Guestroom $699
(Additional nights are based on availability)

Kauai Beach Club, Lihue, HI
5 Days / 4 Nights, Guestroom $499 
(No additional nights available)

Maui Ocean Club, Maui, HI
6days/5nights,Guestroom$899
(No additional nights available)


ARUBA

Aruba Surf Club, Palm Beach, Aruba
5 Days / 4 Nights, Guestroom $599
(Additional nights are based on availability)





These special promotions are available for travel within the next 6 months. While you’re with us on vacation, you will join us for an informative 90-minute presentation to learn about the exciting travel options available through the new Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ ownership program.  This would be a great opportunity to bring questions about the program and in relation to what you currently own; to maximize the time that you will have with the licensed representative.  
Please keep in mind that all prices and locations are subject to change at any time.
This offer will expire on 7/10/15.
To take advantage of this great opportunity:
Happy Vacationing!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 12, 2015)

*Non-Marriott owner wants invite*

Greetings,

My friend is not a timeshare owner, but she is a Marriott fan. She has some high level of points in her hotel account and a Marriott affiliated credit card. When I tell her about trying out Marriott for their timeshares, she said that she was never asked. I thought that this was strange, but told her I would ask on this board.

I am not familiar with the Marriott programs, so I am looking for help here. 

She would like to visit a Marriott property (timeshare) and take a tour. Of course, she would not buy except resale, but she has never even seen a Marriott TS. 

I first told her to call Marriott, and the person told her that she could buy a TS for $40,000 or so!  She said that she only wanted an invite to look at the property first, but the phone person did not offer anything like that. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction, or a number to call, or a referral name, so that she can buy one of the preview packages that I am sure Marriott offers. Something like a few hundred dollars for 3 nights or so.

thanks,


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jun 12, 2015)

I can provide a referral. I will send you a PM.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 12, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My friend is not a timeshare owner, but she is a Marriott fan. She has some high level of points in her hotel account and a Marriott affiliated credit card. When I tell her about trying out Marriott for their timeshares, she said that she was never asked. I thought that this was strange, but told her I would ask on this board.
> 
> ...




If you are a good friend, brief her ahead of time:  Just say NO to the salesmen.
Then, when she comes back, hit her up immediately to make sure she can revoke if needed.

Friends don't let friends pay full price for timeshares....


----------



## Sandy (Jun 12, 2015)

She knows. She would never buy full price given all of the insider tips I have shared with her.  Thanks


----------



## sman999 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> I can provide a referral. I will send you a PM.



Hi Vker,
Could you provide me a referral as well? Thanks


----------

